# New baby Donkey



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Well upon getting goats and already having donkeys 7 to be exact  and then one of them kidding a week ago I have decided that I am going to bring the baby donkey(along with its mom) down the hill with the goats so that the donkey will be used to the goats and be more human friendly. We caught him today and already love him. I was thinking about bottle feeding him maybe even with goat milk but read that a baby donkey can drink up to 5 gallons of a milk a day! Wow that is a lot...I am guessing because of how potent donkey milk is so the replacer would have to be fed in large sums. So I will just have him on the mother. So I put him back up with his mom today and sometime this week will bring both him and mother down here to be together in their own pen that way they will have more human contact. I would love for him to protect my goats  ( My house is about a mile down the road that leads to more than 100 acres of land that is our property where we keep horses, cows, and the donkeys) I keep the goats close to the house in their pens. My chickens, ducks, and rabbits are also close to the house as this all makes it easier to take care of them in the morning. Anyway here is the picture of the cute little guy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww....he's ADORABLE!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a little sweetie.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I think if he's doing well on mom, I wouldn't bottle feed him. I had that experience.....(it didn't end well.)


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww so cute!! I love donkeys, I finally got one of my own, she is 5-6 months old really cute!! I'm hoping she will guard the goats for me too...however right now she plays too rough so I just have her fence line with my bucks.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! How old?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute....congrats.. :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone he is a little over a week old and almost as big as my 3 month old nubians. Gotmygoat, I said in my post that I would be leaving him on his mom. 
Farmgirl, yes donkeys are adorable and I love them. I hope your girl does a good guarding job. Was she raised with goats? My donkeys are with the cows now so I will be bringing mom and baby down to be in their own pen by the goats.


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

Hes gorgeous, just so cute


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! He is soo darn cute!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

freckles said:


> Farmgirl, yes donkeys are adorable and I love them. I hope your girl does a good guarding job. Was she raised with goats? My donkeys are with the cows now so I will be bringing mom and baby down to be in their own pen by the goats.


No she was raised with cows, but hoping she will be able to bond with my goats since she is still pretty young. She seems to really like them, but is just way too playful right now. lol


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I want a Donkey SO bad! 

I have to drive by a farm on my way to and from work and they have Mini Donkeys and I just wanna stop in and shove one in my car...haha


He is so adorable!


Do you have babies a lot? When we get all set up with land I would be interested in a baby girl if you happen to have one.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Ember, yes we have donkeys yearly. When you get your land set up you can pm me and we can work something out


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Sounds good thanks!!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

We are 6 hours away from eachother.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Thats ok it makes a good day trip


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I told the boyfriend today, when we get a house I have a line on a Donkey...LOL  We are hoping to be into our own place by December!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

That is awesome, let me know when you for sure settle


----------

